# Sitz test?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Anyone ever have a Sitz test ... where you swallow the capusle of tiny rings, and then get Xrays on 5 consecutive days? My GI suggested I have one, and I was wondering what anyone else's experience was.And if it helped to know where possible hangups in your digestive system might be.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

I had that test done several times, you can't be taking any laxatives or enemas during this test, so I had to redo it once and then they had the more involved 5 x-ray test done third time. For me they used it to diagnose colonic inertia, I still had 15 or so rings in my tract after 10 days of x-rays (5 x-rays), and also to determine what part of colon to remove. You take 2 pills with the more involved 5 x-ray test, at least that is how it worked for me. The first two times were with one pill taken on Sun. and an x-ray on Mon, Wed. and Fri, then the third time was a pill taken on sat and sun both at same time of day (morn) then an x-ray on mon.,wed.,fri.,mon. and wed. I am sure that they could do it different so it might not be exactly the same. The pills didn't affect me in any way, it was kinda a pain to go get an x-ray all those days but I went to the same place and they were expecting me so it went much easier. It was nice to get some confirmation that something was really wrong too. All in all, I'd say the test is worth it.


----------

